# California laws against Lowriding



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody know the laws against lowriding in cali???

I never gotten one, but I was just wondering...

Does ur shit get impounded, fix-it-ticket, or just a citation that you pay???


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

YOU ONLY COULD GET A FIXIT TICKET ONLY FOR HYDRO NOT INPOUNDED THERE NO LAW FOR LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

if its a fix it ticket...does that mean i have to remove the hydros???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 19 2008, 10:04 AM~10204773
> *if its a fix it ticket...does that mean i have to remove the hydros???
> *


fix it ticcet USUUALLY is one of a few things/ Unsafe ventalation,or if they see any oil in the trunk, they will get you for leaking pumps.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I've spoken to a few police officers ad they all pretty much told me the same thing, it depends on the cop and he situation, if you hittin' 3 wheels or hoppin and the cops a dick then he can get you for wreckless driving and that's a reason to impound your car, but like Psta said they might give you a fix it ticket if they see that your car is unsafe again that's all in the cops preception..... if you get a fix it ticket you can either pay the fine or get it fixed then just pay the 10 dollar processing fee..... I think cops have toned down on harrsssing Low Lows because they're focus is the fast and furious rice rockets and the stupid ghost riders...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

about a year ago in lrm they had the "go low" laws of california published and it pretty much stated the same thing!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 19 2008, 11:28 AM~10205446
> *I've spoken to a few police officers ad they all pretty much told me the same thing, it depends on the cop and he situation, if you hittin' 3 wheels or hoppin and the cops a dick then he can get you for wreckless driving and that's a reason to impound your car, but like Psta said they might give you a fix it ticket if they see that your car is unsafe again that's all in the cops preception..... if you get a fix it ticket you can either pay the fine or get it fixed then just pay the 10 dollar processing fee..... I think cops have toned down on harrsssing Low Lows because they're focus is the fast and furious rice rockets and the stupid ghost riders...
> *


x2
My brother is a CHP.he tells me all the time.he dont care.as long as we are not getting out of hand.its all cool with him and his co-workers.its the knuckle heads that mess it up for everybody.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

as long you arent in the middle of street stopping traffic to hop, u should be cool


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

The last ticket I got was a fix-it-ticket before I sold my ride. I was on the highway mindin my business on the way to school and 5 0 pulled me over talkin but my ride was bouncin all over the lane. I wasnt hoppin or nothin just crusin..yall already know if the frontend is locked up its gonna do that....anyways he checked out my setup and at the time and one of my pumps got unloose and fell off the rack, plus there was motor oil in the trunk, and some of my batteries posts had corrosion on them...he pointed all that out and gave me a ticket. I sold the car a month later and they dropped the ticket and I only paid $12 for fees or some shit.

The only right they have to get you on is if they catch you with your wheels off the ground other than that I wasnt really fucked with.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

unventilated batteries is one i got along with modified suspension and exceeding the weight limit of my tires all at once in my 66, but it was also 10 o'clock on saturday in san jose and they just wanted me to stop cruzin and told me if i left they wouldnt impound my car so i did. remember when they used to stand in the middle of the street and pull you over on foot, pigs.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

By law they cant give u a ticket if you are not hitting the switches if they stop you though they can get you for small tires or having the plaque in back of the window.. they can be dicks like that but then again some are cool


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

By law they cant give u a ticket if you are not hitting the switches if they stop you though they can get you for small tires or having the plaque in back of the window.. they can be dicks like that but then again some are cool


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Fuck, I member I was on my way to the high school in caddy and I was driving down hill with the front locked up and the fuckin pig pulled me over. He told me hydraulics are ILLEGAL. He started to point out all the little things like small tires and a hose that was loose. He even told me my paint looked like shit. I didn't want to argue it since I was only 17. He told me if he ever saw my car again in town, which I fuckin live in, he would give me a ticket and tow my ride away. Pinche Puerco. :angry:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

I've been ridin' since '90 and still ticket free in California.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@Mar 21 2008, 04:29 AM~10220788
> *The last ticket I got was a fix-it-ticket before I sold my ride. I was on the highway mindin my business on the way to school and 5 0 pulled me over talkin but my ride was bouncin all over the lane. I wasnt hoppin or nothin just crusin..yall already know if the frontend is locked up its gonna do that....anyways he checked out my setup and at the time and one of my pumps got unloose and fell off the rack, plus there was motor oil in the trunk, and some of my batteries posts had corrosion on them...he pointed all that out and gave me a ticket. I sold the car a month later and they dropped the ticket and I only paid $12 for fees or some shit.
> 
> The only right they have to get you on is if they catch you with your wheels off the ground other than that I wasnt really fucked with.
> *


he cited you for having a crappy set-up and saved your day. :cheesy:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

QUOTE(BlackRob8687 @ Mar 21 2008, 04:29 AM) 
The last ticket I got was a fix-it-ticket before I sold my ride. I was on the highway mindin my business on the way to school and 5 0 pulled me over fo talkin but my ride was bouncin all over the lane. I wasnt hoppin or nothin just crusin..yall already know if the frontend is locked up its gonna do that....anyways he checked out my setup and at the time and one of my pumps got unloose and fell off the rack, plus there was motor oil in the trunk, and some of my batteries posts had corrosion on them...he pointed all that out and gave me a ticket. I sold the car a month later and they dropped the ticket and I only paid $12 for fees or some shit.
The only right they have to get you on is if they catch you with your wheels off the ground other than that I wasnt really fucked with.


QUOTE
he cited you for having a crappy set-up and saved your day. 

The 5.0 pulled you over for talking? Must have a loud annoying voice.
How the fuck does one of your pumps get unloose? Homie you driving a POS!
Sounds like the cop saved your ass from a fire hazard, now don't be driving them 4 do tempo's any mo.
:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 21 2008, 11:30 PM~10227087
> *By law they cant give u a ticket if you are not hitting the switches if they stop you though they can get you for small tires or having the plaque in back of the window.. they can be dicks like that but then again some are cool
> *


Plaque in the bacc window ticcet is EASY to beat if you dont have a oversized plaque, as long as you have a rear veiw mirror and 2 side mirrors(one on each side of the car obviously :uh: ) they cant get you for obstruction of veiw.


----------

